# Should I try to get an apprenticeship?



## Jesse Schwab (11 mo ago)

Hi, my name is Jesse, 
I am currently halfway through my first semester in trade school and I would like to get some kind of job relating to Electrical Construction to expand my knowledge and help me in school. I thought about applying for an apprenticeship but I don't know if that's even possible while I'm still in school. Idk how much experience most places are looking for and I guess I could always get another job at like Home Depot or something until I graduate. If there are any past or present electricians that have had a similar experience and can offer some advice I would really appreciate it. Thank You for your help!


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Completing your schooling would show a prospective employer that you're willing to do the necessary background work to better prepare you to work for him. Getting a job at a Home Depot in the electrical department would be a great way to learn about the hardware associated with the trade. It would also give you a chance to interact with contractors/electricians in their world. Be patient and prepare yourself. The trade will be a lifelong adventure if you want it to be.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Definitely get a apprenticeship your spending money on something they will hire you without having. Most of them will reimburse you for your schooling after your working for them as well.

However since your halfway in semester I'd finish that semester first.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jesse. Welcome to the trade as well. We need guys coming up. It should be very easy to find our work. But you gotta be interested and willing to work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)




----------

